# Restaurant



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been working on a restaurant remodel, and it is the first time I have had to trap and vent any of the kitchen and bar sinks. Not including hand wash sinks. Do any of you all have inspectors that enforce this code.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you draining them indirect or direct? If they're indirectly drained, they shouldn't require a trap. If they're directly connected, they need traps.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How far do they go before they hit indirect waste?

I think (think-cause I can't remember) if it's greater than four feet that they are required to be trapped.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I thought it was 30" but I can't remember for sure


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> How far do they go before they hit indirect waste?
> 
> I think (think-cause I can't remember) if it's greater than four feet that they are required to be trapped.


This is true here. I am unsure of the distance, but I think it is greater than 4' in Michigan.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

4' IPC, for indirect in Virginia. No trap needed for individual drains, 3" trap in the floor


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> How far do they go before they hit indirect waste?
> 
> I think (think-cause I can't remember) if it's greater than four feet that they are required to be trapped.


10' here


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Id have to crack open the code book but I believe the rule is 10 feet to indirect drain no trap no vent, 15 feet trap no vent, beyond 15 trap and vent


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

2009 UPC states any thing over 5' must be trapped but the trap doesnt need a vent.... So the way I read it is at 5' you must put a trap and then carry the run to you floor sink with an airgap of course !!! The 30" I stated is the max that a stand pipe for a clothes washer can rise above it's trap. No more then 30" no less then 18"


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

our code is 2' horizontally and 4' total developed length must be trapped and vented.

It is code, but i've never had it enforced before

I don't see the point in it

It does go to a floor sink


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> our code is 2' horizontally and 4' total developed length must be trapped and vented.
> 
> It is code, but i've never had it enforced before
> 
> ...


The point is to keep any smell from a long run of pipe, coming up in the sink


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The 30" I stated is the max that a stand pipe for a clothes washer can rise above it's trap. No more then 30" no less then 18"


 Expect that to change in the 2015 revision.

The next UPC revision (2012) is expected to mirror the 2009 UPC, but all bets are off after that.

Higher capacity clothes washers with a faster discharge rate are becoming the norm -- And the code writing authorities are taking notice.

There was talk in 2007 among the Body of increasing the trap, trap arm and standpipe requirements to 3". That didn't gain much traction -- The Old Guard is pretty much set in its ways.

They're dying off, one by one. I expect we'll see some radical changes to the UPC over the next two revision cycles.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Expect that to change in the 2015 revision.
> 
> The next UPC revision (2012) is expected to mirror the 2009 UPC, but all bets are off after that.
> 
> ...


Plenty of people are finding out the hard way when they buy these new machines.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Not to derail but the residential front load HE washers really don't discharge high flows of water. It seems as though all HE washers are like this. I came to the conclusion that since they use less water to wash clothes there's no need for a high flow discharge pump.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Key word was high capacity, not just High Efficiency.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Key word was high capacity, not just High Efficiency.


I was aware of that, I just figured I would add the HE part.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Not sure how we got from the restaurant to the laundry room but as to laundry in N.C. the trap ,stand pipe can still be 2" but as soon as you go horizontal it needs to be 3"


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Plenty of people are finding out the hard way when they buy these new machines.


 I installed a new LG clothewasher on a remodel early last week -- I made the HO sign a waiver stating that they had been advised by their Plumber that the eighteen inch 1-1/2" galvanized stand-pipe was inadequate for the machines discharge capacity.

It flooded out the laundry room that same night -- We're going back early this week to upgrade the laundry room.:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I installed a new LG clothewasher on a remodel early last week -- I made the HO sign a waiver stating that they had been advised by their Plumber that the eighteen inch 1-1/2" galvanized stand-pipe was inadequate for the machines discharge capacity.
> 
> It flooded out the laundry room that same night -- We're going back early this week to upgrade the laundry room.:thumbup:


Do you have waivers printed up, or do you hand write something in the spot? This is an area I should probably get learned up on.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a customer whose washing machine hose is throttled down with 1/2" cpvc into a 1.5" pvc drain line that is also 18" deep. She told me that her remodeler did it when she moved her laundry room and upgraded her appliances. I told her I could fix it, but she said it was working fine, I said "yeah, but for how long?" surely it's bad on some kind of plastic part on the machine.. Time will tell.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Code in Alberta is 2 " standpipes 24-36" high. Must be separately vented and tied in downstream of everything. Sudsing choking vents is the issue with HE washers.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have seen more clogs on laundry/KS lines when the get new HE washers. not enough water to move all the lent.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Our house was built in 1964 and does not have a vent on the washer drain...we have a HE washer and it has never stopped up in the 8 yrs we've been here...crosses fingers, now!


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I have seen more clogs on laundry/KS lines when the get new HE washers. not enough water to move all the lent.



Its not just the lent, the soap is just like grease it will stick to any and all pipe and over time build up.Can't wait to see how many stoppages happen when these new 1.28 gallon toilets start going into effect.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

I dont know what code is enforced in NC but the UPC states that a trap is required over 5ft and a trap and vent is required over 15ft. 
Atleast that was the case the last time i had to look it up.


----------



## jtrooter1 (Nov 30, 2011)

2" independantly to a 3" or larger drain line. still get away with a 1 1/2" vent for a clothes washer here in upc code land.


----------

